

I thought that a small project does not need testing... - kadhinn
http://javadots.blogspot.com/2010/08/i-thought-that-small-project-does-not.html

======
auxbuss
This is an excellent and simple anecdote of someone discovering why TDD (and
its siblings) is a fundamental core skill in software development.

What I really like here is that the author has provided a simple numerical
explanation for the cause of his problem. Very useful.

------
startdown
Testing is not related to small or big code base.

A good programmer can code with automatic testing in his head, so in his view
it doesn't need testing. But this is a personal supposition.

